# Jebao Teichpumpe



## veljun (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Freunde

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und ich suche Hilfe. Mein Problem ist folgendes.
Ich betreibe einen kleinen Spingbrunnen. Da ist eine Jabao Pumpe drin. Diese hat nun ihren Geist aufgegeben. Nun suche ich eine neue Pumpe. Ich hab die alte ausgebaut und folgende Daten abgeschrieben.  Jeboa WP-1500 LV. AC 12 V  50 Hz  25 Watt. Leider habe ich trotz eifriger Suche im Internet nichts gefunden. Kann mir einer von euch helfen ????.  
Ich danke im vorraus für eure Hilfe.

Gruß  Veljun


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Jebao Teichpumpe*

Hi und

herzlich willkommen.

Wichtig wäre, wie hoch das Wasser transportiert werden soll. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit OASE-Pumpen. Für Dich käme wahrscheinlich die Neptun-Serie in Betracht.

Mehr Infos: http://www.oase-livingwater.com/de_...-und-wasserspielpumpen/wasserspielpumpen.html


----------



## veljun (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Jebao Teichpumpe*

Hallo liebe Blumenelse

Danke für Deine Antwort.
Das Wasser braucht nur ca 100 cm hoch transportiert zu werden. Das Problem ist folgendes.
Der Springbrunnen besteht aus 3 Granitsteinen, zu allen dreien führt ein Wasserrohr und eine LED Beleuchtung. Der Anschluß an die Pumpe teilt sich in 3 Rohre auf, und der Elektroanschluss der LED Beleuchtung sowie der Pumpe liegt unter Wasser. Es führt nur eine Leitung zum Stecker. Es muß also 1. der Elektroanschluss passen und 2. der Wasseranschluß an der Pumpe. Deshalb wäre es das einfachste die gleiche Pumpe neu.

Gruß Veljun  (Mirjana)


----------



## sabrina1981 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Jebao Teichpumpe*

Huhu veljun

Ich bin auch genau auf der suche nach der Pumpe habe den selben Brunnen der mir jetzt auch kaputt gegangen ist.
Wenn du was gefunden hast sag bescheid.


----------



## gecko73 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Jebao Teichpumpe*

http://www.jebao.com/english/products.php?laywer1=4774


----------



## sabrina1981 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Jebao Teichpumpe*



Hey nimm dir mal einen Eimer mit warmen Wasser und tu die Pumpe mal darein.
hat meiner geholfen der brunnen sprudelt wieder!!!!!!


----------



## veljun (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Jebao Teichpumpe*

Hallo gecko73,  Hallo Sabrina1981

Lieber gecko73.
 Die von Dir genannte Adresse von Jebao kannte ich schon. Ich sehe auf dieser Seite kein Bestellmöglichkeit. Eine in englisch gehaltene e-mail an den chinesischen Hersteller hat bis heute kein Antwort gebracht.

Liebe Sabrina1981
Das mit dem warmen Wasser werde ich mal probieren. Kannst Du mir noch sagen wie warm?
Eher heiß oder eher handwarm?

Gruß Veljun


----------



## hgs (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Jebao Teichpumpe*

Hallo, 
ich hatte gestern ebenfalls das Problem mit der Jeboa wp 1500. Habe aber bei Praktiker Baumarkt eine entsprechende Ersatzpumpe für den Dreifachsprudelstein füe 22,75 € erhalten.
Viele Grüße


----------



## veljun (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Jebao Teichpumpe*

Hallo hgs
Danke füe Deine Antwort. Kannst Du mir vieleicht genaueres über die Pumpe sagen ?
Firma, Typenbezeichnung und sowas ? 
Gruß Veljun


----------



## guenter (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Jebao Teichpumpe*

schau mal hier

http://www.brunnenpumpen.com/Teichpumpen-Bachlaufpumpen


----------



## sabrina1981 (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Jebao Teichpumpe*

Na da bin ich wieder,Also mit dem warmen wasser den Brunnen zum laufen zu bringen hilt ganze 2 Tage.
Wo bekomm ich denn nun genau so eine Pumpe her??
Weiss schon jemand mehr


----------



## Nori (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Jebao Teichpumpe*

Schau mal hier - ist bestimmt was gleichwertiges zum Originalteil:
http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/NTY5OTY2OTk-/Bauelemente/Pumpen/Kreiselpumpe_MZ201500CA.html

..und der Preis passt auch!

Gruß Nori


----------



## C_P (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Jebao Teichpumpe*

Ersatzteile gibt es beim Hersteller *WIGAStone*: 
http://natursteinsysteme.de/ersatzteile
Bei Praktiker kann man die Pumpe übrigens für 34,99 nachbestellen, also 8 EUR billiger als bei WIGAStone direkt. Hab ich heute dort bestellt, denn unsere Pumpe hat unser Hund angeknabbert ...


----------



## Hüslischnägg (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Jebao Teichpumpe*

Hallo
Ich habe auch eine Jebao Teichpumpe (4500l). Oft wird sie auch unter dem Namen "ECO FTP  .... Liter" angeboten. Schaut mal hier, www.wir-haben-billiger.de  man kann dort auch anrufen und sich erkundigen. Sehr guter Laden.


----------



## Gartengenießer (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Jebao Teichpumpe*

Vorsicht vor der Firma WIGASTONE - die genannte Pumpe hatte ich schon zum 2.ten Mal, jedesmal nach etwas über einem Jahr defekt (und immer nur sporadisch im Terassenbrunnen gelaufen). Die Firma gibt nur 1. Jahr Garantie und  wenn man dort anruft, sagt die "freundliche" Dame, dass es sich ja nicht um eine hochwertige Pumpe handeln würde, und somit auch nicht ewig hält... ist schon eine Frechheit, man kann doch nicht  fast 50 Euronen (incl.Versand)  jedes Jahr ausgeben, damit der Granitbrunnen läuft... die gesetzliche Garantiezeit von 2 Jahren schert die Firma kein Stück. Daher "Finger weg" von der Firma!!! Die genannte Pumpe ist wohl häufig defekt, wenn ich das so richtig sehe....


----------



## Nori (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Jebao Teichpumpe*

Ich versteh nicht, dass es da was zum Überlegen gibt - 14,95 (bei Pollin) zu 34,99 (bei Praktiker)??
Mein Nachbar hatte das selbe "Pümpli" in seinem mit LED Beleuchtung bestückten Granit-Gartenbrunnen (diese 3 Quadersteine in Orgelpfeifenanordnung).
Normalerweise ist die Pumpe am Netzteil der Beleuchtung mit angeschlossen - na und???
Einfach die Pollin-Pumpe reingestellt und diese halt direkt am Netz angeschlossen - da freut sich das mitgelieferte Netzteil, dass es nur noch für die Beleuchtung arbeiten muss.
Bei der Gelegenheit gleich noch die porösen Schläuche mit ausgewechselt und schon sprudelt es wieder geschmeidig auf der Terrasse ....


Gruß Nori


----------

